# Private ambulance companies responding to SoCal?



## Kmuggee (Jan 9, 2013)

I am a newbie to the EMS community, and I'm sorry if this question has been asked before!

Can someone help me complete the list of private ambulance companies that respond in the SoCal area? (Primarily Orange County). I'm making a list of companies as potential employers so I may begin submitting applications. 

-Medix 
-Doctor's
-Care
-Lynch
-Rural/Metro
-AMR
..that's all I have at the moment. Help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jan 9, 2013)

respond like 911? or just operate in OC? theres also Emergency Ambulance, shoreline, and Pacific which i guess you can file under Rural/Metro. AMR itself doesn't operate in OC but Doctors is owned by them.

good luck


----------



## mike1390 (Jan 9, 2013)

Can you not see the sticky at the top? 

It has a confusing title named So Cal EMS.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

What company did you do your ride-a-longs with? Perhaps you can see if they are hiring?


----------



## Rykielz (Jan 11, 2013)

I was in your shoes at one point so I'll put them in order of priority:

911:
1) Doctor's (Covers most of Southern Orange County. AMR owned.)
2) CARE (Covers most of Northern Orange County and parts of LA.)
3) Emergency Ambulance (Covers Brea and Placentia.)
4) Medix Ambulance (Covers Mission Viejo.)
5) Americare (Covers Yorba Linda and the canyon area last I heard.)
6) Shoreline (Covers Westminster in OCFA's ambulances. Mostly IFT.)

IFT only:
1) Pacific (Owned by Rural/Metro so is great for transferring if you promote.)
2) Lynch
3) Schaefer (Runs 9-1-1 around Pomona. IFT only in Orange County although they do occasionally run
                  mutual aid with Huntington Beach and Newport Fire.)

*There might be some smaller companies I haven't listed but those are the big ones.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jan 12, 2013)

I think this will help more. 


http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/policies/Ref400/401-1.pdf


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 12, 2013)

Ivan_13 said:


> I think this will help more.
> 
> 
> http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/policies/Ref400/401-1.pdf






LA County!=So Cal?


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jan 12, 2013)

I found that in literally 20-seconds worth of searching.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jan 12, 2013)

Use google, and you can find an answer to your question in less time than you would take asking on this site. :mellow:


Here you go!

http://healthdisasteroc.org/civicax/filebank/blobdload.aspx?BlobID=22591

Literally took 30 seconds.


----------



## shademt (Jan 12, 2013)

I believe Premier Medical Transport is currently hiring. Based out of Brea and operate in both OC and LA counties. It's IFT and CCT


----------



## PaddyWagon (Jan 13, 2013)

Lifeline in LA County is doing some things: http://lifeline-ems.com/ A couple of their guys drove a rig down to our campus on their day off to do show & tell, which is bonus points for effort in my book.  Their plan is to advance into OC, you might want to ask about a timetable.


----------



## Rano Pano (Jan 13, 2013)

Bowers, and Schaefer are both LA County, but depending our you location in OC it might be worth it to check out.


----------

